# what ram do i need..?



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

Mainboard : FUJITSU SIEMENS D1844
Chipset : Intel i915GV
Processor : Intel Pentium 4 540J @ 3200 MHz
Physical Memory : 512 MB (1 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card : Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device
Hard Disk : ST3320620AS (320 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive : Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A
Network Card : Broadcom Corp BCM5750A1 NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX : Version 9.0c (September 2009)






i know ill need DDR2-SDram but what type and nd what should i get going by the spec???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That sounds like a OEM motherboard? What brand and model is the PC?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If this is your Mobo: http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/service...rboards/Fujitsu/D1844/D1844.htm#Specification

DDR400-NOT DDR2- 4 slots up to 1GB per slot.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah its the same model as in pic BUT theres another harddirve fitted... i dont see any ram slots????


will they be under the harddrive???


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

infact i have my cd drive where the slots are ina the picture??? 

i have unclipped the drive and pulled t out and there are no ram slots there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the board goes under the drives in the case and that's where the slots are then that's where the ram goes.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

so wat can i do lol... i obviously cant put any ram in?


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

right in this section here theres another part attached and in this are two white slots ( without clips )


will these be the ram slots???


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

too be honest i think this motherboard is alot wider


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model FUJITSU SIEMENS PC is it?


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

DT5-D1844

it has 2 harddrives..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tizza2k said:


> right in this section here theres another part attached and in this are two white slots ( without clips )
> 
> 
> will these be the ram slots???


The white slot in the pic is NOT a RAM slot. The Black slots (bottom right in your pic) are the RAM slots.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it also called a SCENIC E620?
Lets run CPUz and see what is currently installed> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php Give us a screen shot of the SPD tab.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

heres the screenshot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This should be your PC> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CB8Q9QEwBQ

This ram will work > http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Scenic E620


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

again i dont see any ram slots.....

where exactly are they???? do i need to pull out the cd drive??? surely they cant fit underneath it though?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The hard drive caddy should flip up and the slots are under there. see the images at the bottom of the link above.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

thank you  yes you were right it does just flip over!!

2 gig will do for now


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

aww god its still slow

everything runs apart from BROWSERS


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What browsers are you using and what exactly is happening?


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

av got ie, firefox, opera and safari

all work fine at first then slow right down.. almost to a stand still

have to close window nd try another browser until it happens again... and so on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That sounds like it could be a malware issue rather then a memory problem, try following the steps here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

removed daemon and utorrent

it completes the scan now but when i click copy or save computer crashes every time


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Post that issue in the security forum. 
Do you have the windows or recovery disks?


----------

